# Poor people aircraft



## Marc Moreau (Mar 30, 2020)

Here I send you some pictures of my hobby. The white one is ULM ( ultra light motorize )  That was a project I did for my friend. I install a 900 Ace skidoo engine on is machine.  The other one is my new project for my self. Some body want to come with me ???   most people say   F/$%? You  Moreau they are scarry cat.  I love to fly when there is less windy most time after 7.00 PM  usally very light wind.  The beauty of country is very nice ,you see deer, coyote, turkey ,cow's horse's are scare I fly far from them they are nervous.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 30, 2020)

Mine is what we call a Paramotor  soft wing . The closer machine is what  we call Power parachute.  The white one has a structure with aluminium tube the wing as the shape of a  V this aircraft is faster and could go longer range.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 30, 2020)

Delta piture's


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 30, 2020)

That's awesome Marc!!!!  What kind of licencing is involved with operating those kind of aircraft?

Craig


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 30, 2020)

Paramotor licence  they don't really have a paramotor specifacation  we are ultra light  . To get a licence for the ULM /delta I have to do 12 hour's with a certify instructor and they just update my paramotor licence.  To get like a cessna is different more hour and more restriction. The medical need to done by civilian aviation doctor .


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice work Marc!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the idea myself


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice work Marc! Fly safely.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 31, 2020)

Is there a process in place for certifying a home built aircraft to be airworthy?


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2020)

On paramotor and a ULM Delta don't need to be certify ,home built aircraft need to be done after your finish after that I don't know. A Cessna and other plane must be certify each year I think you can't make your work. Changing oil and tire are ok but the maintenance must be done by an aviation certify mechanic.  The home built you could . You could take a Cessna and transfer it home built but the plane will loose the half of is value. The price of a paramotor course is around $3000.00 CAN a new paramotor complete with wing hat ready to fly is around $8,000.00 to $12,000.00 CAN  about the same price of a four4 wheeler. I have a good joke  What's difference beetwin a man an kid ???   Price of is toy's


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2020)

RobinHood said:


> Nice work Marc! Fly safely.


Thank You I fly only when I feel good and very light wind


----------



## Hruul (Apr 24, 2020)

Very nice!!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Alexander (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks like fun I want one


----------



## Marc Moreau (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes you are write  the feeling when you get off the ground is fantastic.


----------

